# College graduate (not culinary)



## pcu (Oct 21, 2003)

I have a BA in film studies. What will that get me as far as culinary schools go? Would that place me out of certain courses and allow me to finish my degree earlier ie and accelerated program???? Any other perks it might provide?


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Depends on the school you attend; if it's one that grants an Associate's degree, where almost all the courses are focussed on cooking and culinary management, maybe not -- or only the English requirement. Otherwise, it might not get you anything.

I'm not familiar with 4-year programs, so I don't know if it will be of any value there. Others here could probably answer that.

However, the fact that you've been through the rigor of college gives you the advantage of knowing how to focus, how to study, how to learn (don't laugh -- a lot of people have no idea how to do their own research  ). And how to ask questions, which is the first step in everything!

BTW: check you PMs; I answered you before I saw this post.


----------



## pcu (Oct 21, 2003)

Mostly I have been looking at the pa culinary institute. I just requested info from them today so consequently I have no idea as to the degrees or options they have yet. 

Mainly asking because I would loooooove to be able to finish school in say a year to keep tuition costs dow as I still have about 15,000 set to be paid back from my film degree. 

I understand your points exatly on how my experience obtaining my first degree will help me out. I did ok in college. I was not really focused on much. As they say if I knew then what I know...

Good thing is I do know now what it takes. If I do go to culinary school it'd be all business. I've sown my oates the first time around so to speak.

Thanks for that pm too BTW


----------



## marinboy (Aug 21, 2003)

I don't know a lot about the pa culinary school but if you must attend culinary school I would only recommend the CIA. I haven't seen a bad cook come out of that school whereas I've seen lots of bad ones come out of all others. That said, culinary schools in general are overpriced and if you're interested in working in fine dining restaurants or high end hotels you're going to have to start at the bottom and work your way up anyway. Do your research and see if you can find a good restaurant that will accept you as a stagier. Bust your *** and work for free for a month or two and chances are you'll get hired and will have saved the tens of thousands of dollars you would otherwise have spent. Any chef worth his salt will be eager to teach you and all want things done their way anyway. Not trying to be negative, just wish someone would have told me these things before I bought a student loan I'll be paying until 2012. However, if you're interested in catering or some other area of the business culinary schools can offer a great credential. Good Luck!


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Wow if you havn't seen a bad cook from CIA you must not have looked.


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Someone correct me if I am wrong. But I think Johnson & Wales has a "Garnish your degree" program that will afford those holding baccalaureate degrees or higher opportunity to obtain an associates degree in one year. look at their website. I think it's www.jwu.edu under culinary programs. Good luck. BTW, the school (or lack thereof) doesn't make a person a good or bad cook. It's all attitude. People can go to a CIA-type school and be horrific cooks or go to a local college and become a CMC (or vice versa). The only diffence in any instance is the desire of the individual.


----------



## holydiver (Aug 9, 2000)

Yeah Cul247 they do and NECI has something similiar if you have experience.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

My new hero!


----------



## lcb-grad (Nov 5, 2003)

I just graduated from International Culinary Academy back in March of this year. Our school bought pa culinary and all of our chefs are there now. PCA does now offer the Le Cordon Bleu program which is a one year course, and also a pastry course and hotel-restaurant management course.

If you are looking to keep costs down, culinary school is not for you. My cost was $30,750 for one year. And that was with no housing costs, due to the fact that I live in the area.

If you are close to the pa culinary academy (717 Liberty Avenue take the T to the Wood Street exit), call them and go down and have a look around. The admission reps will be more than happy to take you on a tour of the facilities.


----------

